# Fishing this summer. How are you doing?



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

This summer has been good for salmon but, not so good for halibut. May have pics later if I can figure out how to put them in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's actually quite easy Knapper, there is a tutorial for it, I'll find it for you and post a link.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/131-how-upload-photos-your-posts.html, here you go Barry. If you have any problems we'll help you out.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its easy enough Barry, look forward to them.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

we went for a week, caught lots of northern pike. heres a pic of my oldest with her first 3 fish.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Either she is little or those are big pike







. Good going !

Sorry to hear the Halibut are not up to snuff Barry







that stinks but I know you love salmon too...I just purchased a new smoker so did Todd. Feel free to send down as many as you like







.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

knapper said:


> This summer has been good for salmon but, not so good for halibut. May have pics later if I can figure out how to put them in.


 You paste them to your screen with elmers then hit enter.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> You paste them to your screen with elmers then hit enter.


Never worked for this ol guy...elmers, supper, J-B, you name it I tried it. Matt has a few of mine...I think even he is having troubles with them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No wonder you can't post pics, you've got elmers J-B and your dinner all over the screen. Heck you probably can't tell what you're clicking on.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> we went for a week, caught lots of northern pike. heres a pic of my oldest with her first 3 fish.


Lovely to see you all had a good time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> we went for a week, caught lots of northern pike. heres a pic of my oldest with her first 3 fish.


Congrats to your daughter on a fine catch !


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

she was pretty excited. she told me that her fish tasted better than mine.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Depends....who cook it ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> she was pretty excited. she told me that her fish tasted better than mine.


I'll bet they did to her.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes she looks like one happy girl, old memories as I use do catch a basket of them that I had on the old bike when we lived in Cold lake. The real big ones if they made it home still breathing I would put them in Mom's laundry tub and fill with water, of coarse being a kid I would get busy and forget about them till the next day after school-- Mom would go down in the basement with an armful of laundry and go to put it the tub-- those pike were hungry and mean and just a churning up the water!!HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet your mom loved you Rick. I think I still hear her yelling for you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

good one Rick!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Well this is the biggest largemouths this year. 8.9 lbs! It's been so hot this year but have had some great luck.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice looking bass!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks! If you were wondring I am the guy on the left and the homeless looking guy is Boomdead. Lmbo!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good to have friends like that! Haha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fish furtaker. Where did you catch them at?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SRN----You little Gal caught some nice fish---Congrads to her---------Furtaker nice Bass--------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some good eating there.


----------

